# WMT (Unofficial) Mist Wine Contest



## dangerdave

We're at it again! Ante up, everyone!

Get you a "Mist Wine" kit and join the fun! Island Mist, Orchard Breezin, Corucopia, etc. If you are uncertain if your chosen kit qualifies, just ask.

_Some kind of tweak is required_. Be creative. My wife, Johnna, has been drinking my tweaked mist wine kits for years, so she's quite the expert on cheap fruity wines. She'll be on the judging panel for sure. Yea, she's pretty excited that I am helping judge this particular contest. I'm making a new version of one of her old favorates, just so I can make something while you guys are: White Cranapple Pinot Gris.

Lets shoot for early February 2015 for judging. Who's in?


----------



## calvin

As you already know. I'm in!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

I started a Cranberry Malbec Island Mist with a tweak about 3 weeks ago. I won it at my wine club raffle. If this counts I could donate a couple to the cause.


----------



## Rodnboro

Does this mean I can retire too? I'm a little over 3 years out but if it's a retire/wine judging party, count me in. I'm going to make a mystery batch too and add it to my judging to see where I would have placed. To make it fair, I will not be participating in the tasting. I'll have some friends over and my wife for the occasion.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro

drumlinridgewinery said:


> I started a Cranberry Malbec Island Mist with a tweak about 3 weeks ago. I won it at my wine club raffle. If this counts I could donate a couple to the cause.




Sounds good to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

drumlinridgewinery said:


> I started a Cranberry Malbec Island Mist with a tweak about 3 weeks ago. I won it at my wine club raffle. If this counts I could donate a couple to the cause.


 
Agreed. You get a stay for time served.


----------



## jojabri

Rodnboro said:


> Does this mean I can retire too? I'm a little over 3 years out but if it's a retire/wine judging party, count me in. I'm going to make a mystery batch too and add it to my judging to see where I would have placed. To make it fair, I will not be participating in the tasting. I'll have some friends over and my wife for the occasion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



I threw one of my blackberry dB's into me last one to see where I would have fallen. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## jojabri

I'm in! I have on kit on hand, one that should be delivered Monday, and I'll prolly end up getting a 3rd. 

Guess I'll see what comes of them


----------



## chasemandingo

I guess I'm in on this one as well. Need to order one up quick though.


----------



## joeswine

*island mist kits*

I have made them all double d what would you like????????????????????????????


----------



## calvin

so far we have

Drumlineridge winery
Jojabri
chasemandingo
Joe
Lori
Mogwai
Rotgut
Me

We might have to do some recruiting or Rod and Dave are going to have some pretty pathetic wine judging parties.

Who else is in?


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist kits*

 SOUNDS LIKE FUN TO ME ,IM IN....


----------



## chasemandingo

Oh God! Joeswine is in. He is the king of wine kit tweaks so we might as well give up now lol. At least we will be competing with the best!


----------



## LoneStarLori

If Joe is in, I gotta jump in. I have to test my tweaking skills that I learned from him. 
How are these going to be judged? Since there are so many different varieties are you just going to pick the best overall?


----------



## jensmith

I am compleatly out of carboy space, and freezer space, and then picked 17# of Autum Olives.... Guess a kit wine will have to wait. But I will be enjoying all of your post! Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro

LoneStarLori said:


> If Joe is in, I gotta jump in. I have to test my tweaking skills that I learned from him.
> How are these going to be judged? Since there are so many different varieties are you just going to pick the best overall?


 
Maybe use a dessert wine scoring sheet or come up with our own. I will get with Dave and see what we can come up with. I don't know about him, but my tasters will be amateurs.


----------



## dangerdave

I was going to round up some friends/family/coworkers (requirement: must like wine), cook some good food, taste some questionable wines, and find a concensus on the top three. Keep it simple. I can't pretend to be something I'm not. 

I should have forseen this. Sophistication is slowly sneaking into our unofficial little contests...  

Hey Joe! What are you going to make? Is it secret?


----------



## richmke

dangerdave said:


> _Some kind of tweak is required_. Be creative. My wife, Johnna, has been drinking my tweaked mist wine kits for years, so she's quite the expert on cheap fruity wines.



I "tweak" IM with an additional 5# of sugar. If she drinks an entire bottle, she won't care that it is a cheap fruity wine.


----------



## dangerdave

richmke said:


> I "tweak" IM with an additional 5# of sugar. If she drinks an entire bottle, she won't care that it is a cheap fruity wine.


 
That's where I start, richmke. My wife insists. I think our contestants will require a bit more finesse to win this one.


----------



## richmke

dangerdave said:


> That's where I start, richmke. My wife insists. I think our contestants will require a bit more finesse to win this one.



How about 5# of sugar, and then fortify the wine with a bottle of Everclear? Let it age 9 months to smooth out the edges from the Everclear. Then she only needs to drink 1/2 the bottle.


----------



## dangerdave

...and you have made a port-style wine!


----------



## joeswine

*tweaked kits*

Here are a few I could send,pina colada ,cosmopolitan,raspberry Cabernet, Valencia orange sangria, straw berry margarita, Blackberry lime daiquiri, zinfandel pomegranate ,cranberry Melbec and finally a coconut FRESCATI ,what would you like ????????? oh I for got and *long island ice tea also==..*


----------



## LoneStarLori

Joe, you sure keep your lady juiced up. No wonder you've been together so long.


----------



## joeswine

*island mist or tweaked kits*

yes that's my secret to a 37 year engagement with success.
  how are you coming along with entrées???????


----------



## calvin

Joe, 

Not to be a whiner. But I think everyone one is starting their contest wines now. I believe entering an aged wine could bring an unfair advantage


----------



## Rodnboro

joeswine said:


> Here are a few I could send,pina colada ,cosmopolitan,raspberry Cabernet, Valencia orange sangria, straw berry margarita, Blackberry lime daiquiri, zinfandel pomegranate ,cranberry Melbec and finally a coconut FRESCATI ,what would you like ????????? oh I for got and *long island ice tea also==..*


 
Just send one of each and I'll qualify the best one. I won't say anything, I promise.


----------



## joeswine

*symbols*

do anyone else have what looks like Asian symbols on the top or sides of their pc???????????


----------



## richmke

Hmmm ... this is starting to sound like a scam to get lots of free bottles of wine. Maybe I should start a WMT (unofficial) big red contest.


----------



## dangerdave

Um, that's been done, richmke. It is ongoing now. Amazing, huh.

That's why _here_, we decided to let the winners of the previous contest judge the next. You have to win to judge. It's part of the reward. If it were a scam, I'd have been judging every one of them.


----------



## Mogwai913

Hi everybody! I am new to this hobby but am thinking of joining the competition. I have made one wine kit, I have a fruit blend aging, a couple of meads in secondary fermentation, and I just started my first dragons blood wine. I am planning on working with Cafego68 to come up with something that is at least drinkable. We have the wine kit and will start it next week. We are still coming up with our tweaking plan and I am excited to make some more wine!


----------



## calvin

Mogwai913 said:


> Hi everybody! I am new to this hobby but am thinking of joining the competition. I have made one wine kit, I have a fruit blend aging, a couple of meads in secondary fermentation, and I just started my first dragons blood wine. I am planning on working with Cafego68 to come up with something that is at least drinkable. We have the wine kit and will start it next week. We are still coming up with our tweaking plan and I am excited to make some more wine!





Welcome to the forum and the contest. Glad we have another contestant. And good luck!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Yes! this will be a fun contest and you certainly don't have to be a Master Winemaker to win. Creativity plays a big part in this type of kit. And best of all, they are affordable to most everybody.
I started mine today. For the first time ever, I made the same kit as I had done before. I'm not a big fan of 'party wines', but the last batch was pretty well received by lots of friends and family. So, I thought I _might_ have a chance here. Even with Joeswine onboard.


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> Joe,
> 
> Not to be a whiner. But I think everyone one is starting their contest wines now. I believe entering an aged wine could bring an unfair advantage



Calvin has a point. If the rest of us are just starting now, how in the world are we to have a prayer's chance again the Tweak-Master on an aged wine?


----------



## LoneStarLori

Shhhh.. Don't ruffle Joe's feathers until AFTER the big red competition judging tomorrow. :>


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist kits*

i'll tell you what i'll do in* november* the pomegranates will start coming in ,i have a island mist kit sitting, i wasn't going to do it until after the first of the year anyway that is what i will send and i will post the making of the kit as soon as the pomegranates come in step by step,will that do?you know i could loose also....HAVEN'T WON A CONTEST ON THIS FORUM YET.....


----------



## richmke

I have a Green Apple Riesling IM kit. What do you think of a Crumb Topping tweak?

Hmmm... what goes well with Apples and wine?


----------



## LoneStarLori

joeswine said:


> i'll tell you what i'll do in* november* the pomegranates will start coming in ,i have a island mist kit sitting, i wasn't going to do it until after the first of the year anyway that is what i will send and i will post the making of the kit as soon as the pomegranates come in step by step,will that do?you know i could loose also....HAVEN'T WON A CONTEST ON THIS FORUM YET.....




Joe I haven't one a contest yet either. This one allows just about any level of wine maker to have a chance. 
You are brave starting in November. But I am willing to bet you can pull it off. If anyone knows just how long the party times need to rest, it's you. 

Just curious, do you have any that were made in the last 3 months? 


Sent from my iPad Air because I spilled wine on my MacBook. Waaaah!


----------



## Rodnboro

richmke said:


> I have a Green Apple Riesling IM kit. What do you think of a Crumb Topping tweak?
> 
> Hmmm... what goes well with Apples and wine?


 
Well, vanilla ice cream goes well with apples. I don't know about ice cream and wine!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Try tossing a few red hot cinnamon candies in a bottle and see what happens.


----------



## Rodnboro

LoneStarLori said:


> Try tossing a few red hot cinnamon candies in a bottle and see what happens.


 
That's a great idea. Wait a minute... I've done that!


----------



## LoneStarLori

How did it taste? Cinnamon apple pie,, num!


----------



## Rodnboro

Well, I meant with my last entry- Red Hot Dragon Blood - but it sounds good with anything Apple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## RotGut76

I have 2 kits already made but the only tweak is that I upped the alcohol content from 6% to about 14-15%.

Would this count as a proper tweak?


----------



## dangerdave

No already made wines, RotGit76. Sorry.

Now, if you were to start a _new_ batch, you're in.


----------



## RotGut76

dangerdave said:


> No already made wines, RotGit76. Sorry.
> 
> Now, if you were to start a _new_ batch, you're in.



OK can do. Thanks.


----------



## peaches9324

joeswine said:


> do anyone else have what looks like Asian symbols on the top or sides of their pc???????????


 
Yea, what the? only sometimes though. Is there anyway to get rid of that!


----------



## RotGut76

joeswine said:


> do anyone else have what looks like Asian symbols on the top or sides of their pc???????????



^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^

I picked up a new kit. I'm in!!


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist kits*

TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION LORI ,NO ,NOTHING YOUNGER THAT 1 TO 2 YEARS OLD..BUT THIS ONE I PROMISE WILL BE WITH IN THE LIMITED TIMEFRAME...


----------



## dangerdave

I'm glad you're joining us, Joe. You are most welcome. Do you think you could do some recruiting for us over at the big and bold contest?


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist kits*

okay people this is a chance to have fun and show off your wares,,who' in ????????????no body really looses on this forum..time to play,lori's in ,i'm in who else???


----------



## peaches9324

I think I'm in what date do they need to be sent in?


----------



## LoneStarLori

Since Joe is "baring" his kit, I will say that I am making an Orchard Breezin kit. I won't go into details just yet so as not divulge any secrets. But it is a day away from going into secondary. 

Is there a maximum start date on these? I also started one in mid September right before the contest announcement, would that be too _*aged*_ by January to qualify?

it's the one in the foreground.


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist kits*

do your best lady who else is in I'm counting,are you? that's 3.........


----------



## LoneStarLori

calvin said:


> so far we have
> 
> Drumlineridge winery
> Jojabri
> chasemandingo
> Joe
> Lori
> Mogwai
> Rotgut
> Me
> 
> We might have to do some recruiting or Rod and Dave are going to have some pretty pathetic wine judging parties.
> 
> Who else is in?





This is what I see from previous posts; 
@Jojabri
@RotGut76
@chasemandingo
@Mogwai913
@calvin
@joeswine
@richmke
@chasemandingo
@Rodnboro
@[email protected]
@LoneStarLori




Here's a thought. How about go for an early February timeframe? Even though these are early drinkers, tweaking, especially using fresh fruit makes it a little slower to mature. At least I would think it does. Also, it would give more people a chance to jump in that might be in the fence. 


Any opinions ..


----------



## peaches9324

LoneStarLori said:


> This is what I see from previous posts;
> @Jojabri
> @Rotgut
> @chasemandigo
> @Mogwai913
> @calvin
> @joeswine
> @richmke
> @chasemandingo
> @Rodnboro
> @drumlinridgewinery
> @LoneStarLori
> 
> Here's a thought. How about go for an early February timeframe? Even though these are early drinkers, tweaking, especially using fresh fruit makes it a little slower to mature. At least I would think it does. Also, it would give more people a chance to jump in that might be in the fence.
> 
> 
> Any opinions ..[/QUOTE
> 
> I think lori has a point especially with the holiday fast approaching  Not to mention the mailing rush


----------



## Mogwai913

I started mine last week. It is bubbling along and smelling good. A February due date sounds good to me.


----------



## jojabri

I'm down with February, with our home buying process, teaching couponning classes (and my own couponning), my uncle's passing, and the clean up of his HOARDED house, I haven't had time to breathe and be a wife/mother let alone a wine maker. LOL at my two kits and sitting on my counter all month and frozen fruit taking up much needed space in my freezer.

I intend on firing up tonight, assuming I don't collapse of exhaustion again...

Such is life as they say.


----------



## calvin

February works for me too. Every day that passes mine will get a little more age on it . 

Wine makers are a humble bunch. I would expect at least a little bit of trash talk considering this is a contest. Sounds like we are getting a pretty good showing now too. The more people that beat me will just show me how much I can improve my skills. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Gina it sure sounds like you have your hands full. But keep in mind, if Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy. If Mama doesn't have wine, how can she be happy?


----------



## dangerdave

February is fine. Consider it official. Take your time, folks. We're in no hurry, here. I can push my retriement party back a few weeks. What do I care! 

The best part will be getting paid for _not_ working. What a great system! (x10)


----------



## LoneStarLori

dangerdave said:


> February is fine. Consider it official. Take your time, folks. We're in no hurry, here. I can push my retriement party back a few weeks. What do I care!
> 
> The best part will be getting paid for _not_ working. What a great system! (x10)




How can I apply for that job?

And thanks for the extension. There is just so much going on between now and then, I think it will bring in a few more contenders if they have more time to contemplate a strategy.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

just let me know when. I have lots of crappy I mean great wine to send to this. Several kits started in the last month with some tweaks here and there. White Zin and a cranberry malbec. Both looking fine


----------



## Rodnboro

Hints anyone on what's fermenting? There's not enough posts here.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm doing OB. Strawberry sensation. Hoping to make it anything but.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Oh, and Merlot HoHo


----------



## richmke

IM Greenapple Reisling


----------



## dangerdave

It has been a little quiet in here. I'm excited to get to try everyone's wines. I bet they're going to be awesome! Not like that Wlech's Contest...


----------



## jojabri

I have 2 possible submissions. One is peach infused, the other pear infused. And BTW, if shipping is going to be stupid-expensy, I'll be driving my submission to Dave. At least I can call it a semi-vacation, visit some family, and pick up some cheap equipment on the journey. Assuming that's cool w/ Dave.


----------



## dangerdave

You are more than welcome, Gina. Just let me know. We'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## joeswine

*Islannd mist*

HERE IS WHERE I'M AT IN THE PROCESS... SITTING IN THE SECONDARY ,I'LL RACK THIS WEEK AND DEGASS IF NECESSARY..THE* ZIN/POM* IS MARCHING ON.


----------



## calvin

My peach apricot Chardonnay looks like it is almost ready to bottle. It tastes good but I don't see it winning any contests. It might get another tweak or two. I just need to figure out how to improve it


----------



## peaches9324

calvin let it age a bit in the carboy the flavors need to integrate a lil more looks good though!


----------



## Rodnboro

Can't wait to taste these. I won't be judging, but I will be tasting!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

Looking great everyone! I feel honored with the chance to try them all. Thanks for sticking with us, Joe.

There's still plenty of time for anyone else to join in. Everyone should be asking for kits for (early) Xmas anyway!


----------



## chasemandingo

So I am gonna have to bow out of this one unfortunately. I have caught the beer bug and jumped to the dark side for a little while. Please don't hate me!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Beer? Humpff. You'll never get the women that way


----------



## calvin

Come on everyone! We have room for more contestants. Still plenty of time. Judging isn't scheduled until February. Who else wants in?

What is everyone making? I know this is a competition but there is no reason to keep what your making a secret. As I've posted already, I am making a WE Island Mist Peach Apricot Chardonnay. It's coming along nicely. I may start another kit and send the best of the two?

Good luck every one!


----------



## RotGut76

OK I'll let in on my secret. I'm making a strawberry white merlot kit. For my tweak I increased the ABV and also added a few pounds of kiwi berries. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actinidia_arguta

I never heard of kiwi berries before but I figured what the hell.


----------



## jojabri

If my schedule doesn't ease up some, I may not be done in time. Being a coupon clippin' momma is HARD WORK! But were saving like cray-cray for our new home. 

We shall see what becomes of my wines. 

Anyone wanna volunteer to come help me move my cellar this spring? Lol


----------



## wineforfun

jojabri said:


> Anyone wanna volunteer to come help me move my cellar this spring? Lol



I will...................right on up to mine.


----------



## Rodnboro

jojabri said:


> If my schedule doesn't ease up some, I may not be done in time. Being a coupon clippin' momma is HARD WORK! But were saving like cray-cray for our new home.
> 
> We shall see what becomes of my wines.
> 
> Anyone wanna volunteer to come help me move my cellar this spring? Lol




After what you did for the last contest, I would hate for you to give up! If it wasn't so far, I would come help. Don't give up now.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

Bottled my peach apricot Chardonnay tonight. It has turned out fantastic. 

My tweaks
Up'ed the og to 1.085 including half the f pack
2 tsp. tannin
1 cup of oak to primary

After fermentation I sweetened with the remaining 1/2 of the f pack. Too dry. Ended up adding two cups of sugar to get the finished wine to 1.010. It is sweet but very good

I was contemplating some other tweaks but didn't want to go too far and ruin my kit. I am happy with the results and hope the judges are too. 

Gina. I hope you stay in the competition. It would be a shame for you to miss out


----------



## Rodnboro

calvin said:


> Bottled my peach apricot Chardonnay tonight. It has turned out fantastic.
> 
> My tweaks
> Up'ed the og to 1.085 including half the f pack
> 2 tsp. tannin
> 1 cup of oak to primary
> 
> After fermentation I sweetened with the remaining 1/2 of the f pack. Too dry. Ended up adding two cups of sugar to get the finished wine to 1.010. It is sweet but very good
> 
> I was contemplating some other tweaks but didn't want to go too far and ruin my kit. I am happy with the results and hope the judges are too.
> 
> Gina. I hope you stay in the competition. It would be a shame for you to miss out




Can't wait to try this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## calvin

It was a hit at our thanksgiving get together. Hope I do better than I did in the dragon blood contest


----------



## Jericurl

Man, I'm really sorry I missed this one.

It sounds like everyone is having a good time and I can't wait to see what you guys come up with.

This is such a creative bunch.


----------



## asterof

Where is the entry information


----------



## calvin

look at the first few posts. Judging has been moved to February.


----------



## Rodnboro

Jericurl said:


> Man, I'm really sorry I missed this one.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like everyone is having a good time and I can't wait to see what you guys come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a creative bunch.




Go for it! There's still time. Most of these Mist style kits can be ready in 6 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## asterof

Am I missing something here, where is the wine sent to
I see the dates and all, but where are the entries mailed


----------



## calvin

Before judging time the judges will pm you there addresses. You just have to let everyone know your in and get your kit started.


----------



## asterof

*Oh ok*



calvin said:


> Before judging time the judges will pm you there addresses. You just have to let everyone know your in and get your kit started.



Already have one almost ready
Bottling this week end
Orchard Breezin Mist Blackberry Merlot
So I am in
Thanks


----------



## dangerdave

I have been keeping my nose out of this to give the contestants time to talk smack..._not much_. I have now changed the OP to reflect the change in judging to early February.

So, how many entries are we anticipating? What's the list look like so far? Anyone keeping track, or am I suppose to do that?


----------



## calvin

Dave,

I came up with a list of contestants.


Drumlineridge winery
Joe
Lori
Mogwai
Rotgut
Calvin
richmke
Peaches
Asterof
Jojabri

Glad your still in Gina!


----------



## jojabri

I suppose keep me in. I'm sure I'll find a minute somewhere between now and February to do something with the mess of carboys on my kitchen counter


----------



## richmke

Just finished the racking to clear, and the IM is developing nicely. I would like it to age and clear some more.

Logistical questions:

1) What is the cutoff date for you to receive entries?
2) One bottle?
3) Will you let the bottles sit for a month to recover from bottling/shipping shock before you judge them?


----------



## joeswine

*zinfandel pomegranate wine*

done ready for fpac if need will let sit till shipping date.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

cranberry malbec is bottled. Tweaked to its heart content


----------



## chasemandingo

Regret that I had to drop out. Any idea on the next competition?


----------



## calvin

chasemandingo said:


> Regret that I had to drop out. Any idea on the next competition?




I propose a pissing match! Just not on my rug. It really ties the room together. 

I mean a skeeter pee contest


Chase you still have time. Get started ASAP.


----------



## joeswine

*cranberry melbec*

can you tell us what was your tweaks on this one it sounds interesting.


----------



## Rodnboro

richmke said:


> Just finished the racking to clear, and the IM is developing nicely. I would like it to age and clear some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Logistical questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What is the cutoff date for you to receive entries?
> 
> 2) One bottle?
> 
> 3) Will you let the bottles sit for a month to recover from bottling/shipping shock before you judge them?




1. We will let everyone know closer to judging, however I will accept entries until the day before judging. I don't know the exact date yet.
2. You will ship one bottle to Dave and one to me. We will send you the addresses in a few weeks.
3. Depends when it is shipped and our actual judging date(s). We will try to judge during the same week. I can send my address around the first of the year and then it would be about a month til my judging.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Now you want my secrets Joe. Nothing real special. First I won the kit at my local wine club meeting. We have a raffle for a kit or 2 at our monthly meeting.

2 boxes chopped raisins in the primary
raised the s.g. to 1.088 with 1 pint of honey warmed 
Also added med toast french oak in the primary. 1\5 of the small bag as it said would do 25 gal


----------



## calvin

Been real quiet around here.....

How are everyone's wines coming along?


----------



## dangerdave

I'm sailing through the holidays, just waiting for judgement day!


----------



## joeswine

*Cranberry melbec*

ALWAYS NICE TO PICK UP A TIP OR TWO...


----------



## LoneStarLori

I didn't know in the beginning these were going to be shipped to two different addresses. At a minimum of $15 each, that may be more than I am willing to spend for a mist contest. That 1/2 the cost of the kit.


----------



## richmke

Fedex or UPS Ground should be cheaper than $15.

I bottled 2 contest bottles today.


----------



## joeswine

*shipping cost*

rates do very from state to state ,why are we shipping to two different addresses? are you both not in the same state? what's the story? just asking.


----------



## Rodnboro

As you know, these competitions are unofficial and rules were made up as we went along. At one point we decided to let the top two in each competition judge the next competition. This was done as a reward or prize to the winners. Dave placed first and I placed second in the last competition. He lives in Ohio and I in Georgia. If it would be easier on everyone I can bow out of the judging and just let him do it. I really wouldn't mind. All who are in just reply and let us know. Cheers


----------



## dangerdave

I thought everyone knew by now how this works. We can't do anything about shipping costs. If it's too much, then anyone who thinks so can drop out. I'd like everyone to stay in, but I would understand.


----------



## calvin

Rod you should stay in as a judge. I think we will get better judging results with a 2 team system. Plus you earned the honor of tasting all the entry's! That's half the reason I'm entering. I'd be ecstatic to place second and get to judge the next contest. 

I hope everyone is still in. Shipping is expensive but there isn't any entry fees . It's not "just" a mist style contest.


----------



## Rodnboro

I just sent a pm with my address to all who I think are still in the contest. There was a request for early shipping to let the wine rest a while. If you are still in and did not get the message, let me know.


----------



## calvin

Maybe Dave could send his address to the contestants as well?


----------



## LoneStarLori

I don't think resting is going to help my wine. My hope is that it doesn't explode.


----------



## dangerdave

I've been down with the flu (stupid shot didn't cover this version), but feeling better. Will get my address out soon. Thank you all for being patient and staying involved. I think I should be able to taste again once the contest comes up.

This going to be such fun!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Sorry to hear it Dave, Can't believe that some warm DB didn't cure it.


----------



## dangerdave

Dragon Blood just isn't the same when you can't taste it. I finally decided to have some last night because I could finally smell it. Johnna and I haven't had much wine for several weeks. Yes, it's been _that_ bad. We're doing much better (90%).

I'm trying really hard not to be distracted (it's an issue for me ), because tomorrow is my last work day at the fire department, and I can hardly keep a thought in my head (very excited to start this new chapter in our lives). So, I'm breaking tradition and posting my address here for all to see. If you send me wine, please PM me so I can watch for it. I've got an awesome line-up of taster for this one, and they are all very excited about the upcoming event. Please make sure your wine is labelled with your forum name and what kind of wine you made.

David C. Land
2263 Sullivan Road
Chillicothe, Ohio 45601

Let the games begin!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Good luck on your retirement. Hope we don't kill you with the entries. that would really stink!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave 
I hope you feel better and have a great retirement party !

I just wished you lived closer as I would toast to you on your new life that is ahead of you ! And since I have your address I would be following the ups truck to your house - LOL


----------



## dangerdave

Feeling so much better. Ready to judge some delicious wine!

Did everyone who needed it get my address, or should I PM it to you?


----------



## LoneStarLori

Mine scheduled to be bottled tomorrow. That little sentence in kits that says a gassy wine will not clear is true. Thank goodness for my AIO. Finally got it to clear.Is there a date they are to be judged set yet?


----------



## dangerdave

First week of Feb. I think Groundhog Day would be appropriate.


----------



## calvin

Shipped mine out today. Dave should receive his on Thursday and rod on Friday. I forgot to write my name on one of my entries. They have a small masking tape label on the top that says "Pa". For peach apricot. 

I should buy stock in UPS. $44.83 to ship the 2 bottles. I think from now on I'll be risking sending my wines usps with flat rate boxes. What a ripoff. 

Hope the judges enjoy my wine. 
good luck everyone!


----------



## peaches9324

I don't think I'm gonna be able to come out and play. Just spent 1/2 the night trying to degas. I just wanted to let everyone know so you know why I'm Mia. I'm not throwing the towel in just yet it's clearing nice and has a good taste I'm gonna try to get it there but if I don't, I wish all my fellow tweakers GOOD LUCK!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Mine has not been bottled yet also. I hope to do this saturday. If not then crap I guess I am out as I leave sunday for the WI fresh fruit and Vegetable conference and dont get back till late Tuesday. Back to work wednesday and chasing kids off to varios activities the rest next week. I will keep you posted.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Sending out my vinegar today. Wrapped in a diaper in case of explosion.


----------



## LoneStarLori

peaches9324 said:


> I don't think I'm gonna be able to come out and play. Just spent 1/2 the night trying to degas. I just wanted to let everyone know so you know why I'm Mia. I'm not throwing the towel in just yet it's clearing nice and has a good taste I'm gonna try to get it there but if I don't, I wish all my fellow tweakers GOOD LUCK!



Hope the degassing worked. I had problems as well but once I got it out, it cleared within a few days. Maybe there should be a sparkling/cloudy wine category.
Just curious, did you use fresh fruit in yours? I did and suspect that may have been the issue.


----------



## dangerdave

Calvin's came in this afternoon, safe and sound. Interesting packaging, Calvin.

Sparkling wine is totally acceptable, Lori!


----------



## richmke

Hmmm .... seems like one of the two competition bottles has disappeared. Either I misplaced it, or my wife took it (thinking it was one of the IM GAR from the prior batch).


----------



## Mogwai913

I will be bottling mine this weekend and I hope to send it out on Monday. I like the idea of wrapping it in a diaper haha. Is FedEx or the USPS cheaper than UPS?


----------



## calvin

dangerdave said:


> Calvin's came in this afternoon, safe and sound. Interesting packaging, Calvin.
> 
> Sparkling wine is totally acceptable, Lori!




I have 1000 can coozies with the wrong phone number on them



It is my understanding that it is illegal to ship wine or any liquid by usps


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist contest*

okay i found the time to bottle to day and will ship ,by monday,quick turn around for a mist kit hope all is well.


----------



## Rodnboro

I received Calvin's Peach Apricot this afternoon.


----------



## richmke

Found my stash, and it's sent off. I did some tweaking, but not much. Just want to know if it tastes like it should (my technique is right).


----------



## Rodnboro

I'd like to know the kit name/flavor and what tweaks were done on all of your entries. I might want to make some of these.


----------



## richmke

Tell you the tweaks after the judging?


----------



## Rodnboro

richmke said:


> Tell you the tweaks after the judging?




Sure, that will be fine.


----------



## Rodnboro

I plan to have my tasting next Friday night (1/30). Are there any of you that might not have your wines shipped by then. I can put it off if necessary but I need to know.


----------



## jojabri

There is no way I can have mine done by then. I suppose I'll have to bow out. Things have been too hectic and I thought we had a bit more time. Oh well, mebbe next time


----------



## Rodnboro

jojabri said:


> There is no way I can have mine done by then. I suppose I'll have to bow out. Things have been too hectic and I thought we had a bit more time. Oh well, mebbe next time




Would another week help. I can wait.


----------



## Mogwai913

I just bottled mine today. I would have liked to let it age more but I hope you enjoy it anyway. I should have them in the mail by Tuesday but I don't think they will arrive by Friday. I will keep you posted when they are shipped.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

didnt get mine done in time no time this week to bottle either. At the Wisconsin Fresh Fruit and Vegetable conference this week and my girls got basketball the next 3 weekends in a row. No time for the next 10-13 years to do anything but chase them and make some memories. Go ahead without me. I will just drink my entries and judge them myself this time. Thanks all


----------



## peaches9324

LoneStarLori said:


> Hope the degassing worked. I had problems as well but once I got it out, it cleared within a few days. Maybe there should be a sparkling/cloudy wine category.
> Just curious, did you use fresh fruit in yours? I did and suspect that may have been the issue.



Yep I did. Split in half and got it degassed but now I have a different problem my filters to the buon vino mini jet smelled like dish soap I opened 2 different packs too! Didn't notice the smell until I filtered I usually use k meta mix I thought that's what the lemon must make them smell like since I never used the citric before. It's hard to taste the wine for the smell! Never noticed it before. And I'm wondering if it's cuz they sat on shelf for a year but the outside doesn't smell like that! I usually let all my wine degas and clear naturally got the filter as a Gift. I might pm joe and see what he says


----------



## dangerdave

I am willing to give everyone more time. Would another month help? With Rod's agreement, of course.


----------



## Rodnboro

I can wait as long as necessary. I would hate for someone to make a wine for this and not have time to enter. I'm in no hurry at all.


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist contest*

GOT IT BOTTLED NOW HAVE TO SEE HOW BAD THE SNOW IS TO GET IT TO THE CARRIER,WIL TRY TODAY.........


----------



## Rodnboro

I received Richmke's Green Apple Riesling today.


----------



## Rodnboro

Lori, So sorry, but this is how I received yours today.


----------



## calvin

Oh no. That is terrible. Not only because the wine is wasted but the cost to ship another bottle is ridiculous.


----------



## dangerdave

I got Richard's and Lori's safe and sound before the snow.

We are on Blizzard/Broken Bottle Delay! Things happen! Take your time, folks. We are in no hurry, here.

Thanks Rob!


----------



## richmke

dangerdave said:


> We are in no hurry, here.



Depends upon if you are talking Wine Time or Normal Time. "No hurry" in Wine Time would be 1 year from now.


----------



## Rodnboro

Just wondering if I'm going to receive a replacement from Lori. The box smelled delicious.


----------



## jojabri

Having extra time would help me immensely. Between all the hoops one must jump to be in the Habitat program, weekly classes, financial counselling, and volunteer hours, not to mention kids, family, 3 funerals in 2 weeks, and mentoring a few ladies on couponing, I haven't had time to breathe. We've been so busy, neither me or the hubby has had lab time and had to buy retail wine and beer... FOR SHAME!


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist contest*

SHOULD RECIEVE MINE IN 7 DAYS .


----------



## LoneStarLori

Rodnboro said:


> Just wondering if I'm going to receive a replacement from Lori. The box smelled delicious.




Oh man! So sorry about that. I was pretty sure it was well wrapped. Diaper and all. I'll send another one in a week or so. Happy to have extra time.


----------



## Rodnboro

Received Joeswine's today


----------



## LoneStarLori

I bet his was all in one piece. 

Has there been a new date scheduled? And, is there any judging on the label or container? I am seriously considering sending my replacement in a Blasani flask. They are unbreakable and very light weight and reusable.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rodnboro

LoneStarLori said:


> I bet his was all in one piece.
> 
> Has there been a new date scheduled? And, is there any judging on the label or container? I am seriously considering sending my replacement in a Blasani flask. They are unbreakable and very light weight and reusable.
> 
> Just a thought.




No new date yet. I thought about contacting Dave about judging labels also, but all wines I've received so far are without labels. So, probably no label judging. The container won't matter to me either.


----------



## dangerdave

I should have kept better track of who dropped out. In October, we had the following people committed (I know some have surrendered). I've got four wines sent to me. Is there more still coming, except for Lori's replacement? Or is that all we got this time? It's not going to make for much of a tasting "event". I was definately hoping for more. 

@jojabri
@RotGut76
@chasemandingo
@Mogwai913
@calvin
@joeswine
@richmke
@chasemandingo
@Rodnboro
@drumlinridgewinery
@LoneStarLori


----------



## Rodnboro

dangerdave said:


> I should have kept better track of who dropped out. In October, we had the following people committed (I know some have surrendered). I've got four wines sent to me. Is there more still coming, except for Lori's replacement? Or is that all we got this time? It's not going to make for much of a tasting "event". I was definately hoping for more.
> 
> @jojabri
> @RotGut76
> @chasemandingo
> @Mogwai913
> @calvin
> @joeswine
> @richmke
> @chasemandingo
> @Rodnboro
> @drumlinridgewinery
> @LoneStarLori





I only have 3. I was expecting at least 3 or 4 more.


----------



## calvin

I hope the next contest has more entries for me to judge


----------



## LoneStarLori

My replacement is being shipped tomorrow. It's boxed and th label is printed. Just need to drop it off. They are going to have to try a LOT harder to take me out on this one by breaking my bottle. Bring it!


----------



## jojabri

I totally admitted mine hadn't been bottled yet. Just couldn't get it done in the time frame


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist kits*

*Lori* I sent payment to local postal service to intercept and ,,wellsee you at the finish:: line love.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jojabri said:


> I totally admitted mine hadn't been bottled yet. Just couldn't get it done in the time frame




It's not too late. There hasn't even been a new date set. Jump on in! 



joeswine said:


> *Lori* I sent payment to local postal service to intercept and ,,wellsee you at the finish:: line love.



I KNEW i smelled a rat.


----------



## richmke

LoneStarLori said:


> I KNEW i smelled a rat.



The postman said he enjoyed the wine before breaking the bottle.


----------



## LoneStarLori

A new full-size bottle was just dropped off at the local FedEx location. It has a fragile sticker on it, and the inner box is a wine club bottle cradle. If this one doesn't get there safely, I'm coming after you @joeswine. Lol


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist contest*

see you at the finish line lady


----------



## dangerdave

As long as we get this judged before May. I'm going hiking!


----------



## RotGut76

I'm trying to get mine bottled up and ready. I will post with a better idea of how its going by the end of the week.


----------



## Rodnboro

Received Lori's Berry Sensational today. (In one piece this time) Thanks Lori.


----------



## dangerdave

What do you say we relax and regroup March 1st, see how everyone is doing? I would like to honor the effort of those who sent in their entries (and the cost of shipping) by having a better line-up for competition. The entries I have are resting coolly in the wine chiller (56F). They'll be fine.


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist contest*

okay by me...............................................................


----------



## calvin

how is it looking? have the judges received any more entries?


----------



## Rodnboro

calvin said:


> how is it looking? have the judges received any more entries?




No more. I've only received 4 bottles so far. I told my tasters earlier that I was expecting 8 to 10 wines. They will be disappointed.This will be the fastest competition in history.


----------



## richmke

Rodnboro said:


> No more. I've only received 4 bottles so far. I told my tasters earlier that I was expecting 8 to 10 wines. They will be disappointed.This will be the fastest competition in history.



I could send you other IM's I've made. They have only been modified as to the amount of sugar, and f-pac amount.

Exotics Fruit White Zin
Blackberry Cab


----------



## calvin

That's a bummer. At first it looked like we were going to have a really good showing. What happened? Good news is I'm guaranteed to score better in this one then I did in the dragon blood contest


----------



## dangerdave

I blame myself. I've been distracted elsewhere and didn't put the effort into keeping interest up this time around.

We'll work with what we've got.


----------



## jojabri

I just never found the time to bottle.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

I am sorry also as I have never found the time to bottle either. Kids. Its all I got at this time. Kids. Basketball for 2 more weeks and then a weekend for my self. Prune some vines and bottle some wines


----------



## jensmith

Come on guys, it only takes five minutes to clean and fill two bottles!!! You don't have to bottle the whole batch. Just two lousy bottles! Very little chance of any crud getting in the bottle, and the first couple of bottles off the top always taste better then the last couple. 
The prize of getting to judge the next contest is well worth your time to fill a few bottles 

If I had any mist kit wine I would enter, but the only thing I have even remotly kit like is a vinters harvest canned plum wine. Not mist style either. Tweaked though!


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## Rodnboro

richmke said:


> I could send you other IM's I've made. They have only been modified as to the amount of sugar, and f-pac amount.
> 
> 
> 
> Exotics Fruit White Zin
> 
> Blackberry Cab




I would like to have more, but that wouldn't be fair to the rest who entered one bottle. We would be happy to taste and grade them for fun though. Ha


----------



## Rodnboro

I can still wait if some think they can bottle and send it within the next few weeks.


----------



## RotGut76

I will bottle mine Tuesday and have it out by Friday.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm with Rod. I'm in no hurry, if people need some more time. The wine's not going anywhere.

I'll just go make some more!


----------



## peaches9324

Lol and I thought I missed the deadline!  and also do we send only to one address? And is there a limit to entries?


----------



## Rodnboro

peaches9324 said:


> Lol and I thought I missed the deadline!  and also do we send only to one address? And is there a limit to entries?




You will send one bottle to me and one to Dave. We sent pm's to everyone who we thought was in the competition. I'll resend my address to you. To make it fair to everyone, we can only take one entry and it needs to be a wine that was started around the time that we started this competition. I know these mist wines don't improve much with aging, but we want it to be as fair as we can make it.


----------



## dangerdave

If anyone still needs my address, just let me know. Entries are still being accepted!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Finally had some time in the cellar. I am not happy with this kit and will not be sending it out. I am not sure what happened. I did oak it not sure if I left it to long or not. Hoping it mellows with some time. Sorry. On the bright side my wild Black Raspberry is awesome and will be excellent come this summer.


----------



## Rodnboro

Well I still only have 4 wine entries. Are we done? I hope not.


----------



## joeswine

*Island mist contest*

OKAY guys will this ever come to a end???? this is a bit much now don't you think?????


----------



## dangerdave

I think Joe is getting a bit antsy. It seems these little contests have about run their course, at least for me. I thought the choice of Mist wine would make for a lot of entries. But after nearly six months, we only have four entries. I think our first one only had, like three, didn't it!

With Rod's agreement, I think we should wrap this up the first of April. Rod?


----------



## Rodnboro

Sounds good to me. We will be tasting and judging the first weekend in April. If anyone else wants in, send your wine before that weekend.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Just a heads up, that's Easter weekend. Might be good or bad depending on your religion, lol.


----------



## richmke

LoneStarLori said:


> Just a heads up, that's Easter weekend. Might be good or bad depending on your religion, lol.



I didn't label my entry as kosher.


----------



## calvin

Might as well start judging. Everyone that wanted to had more than enough time to get there entries in. 

After aging some mine has become overly sweet


----------



## Rodnboro

Thanks for the heads up about it being Easter weekend. I'm Baptist and I don't drink to get drunk, so it really didn't matter, but I contacted my tasters and agreed on this Saturday evening. My judging will take place on 3/28/15. I will have 4 tasters to judge. I will be tasting also, but I will not judge. I look forward to tasting your wines. Good Luck!


----------



## dangerdave

LoneStarLori said:


> Just a heads up, that's Easter weekend. Might be good or bad depending on your religion, lol.


 
I'm an atheist, so I don't have a religion, but I understand and respect that others feel differently.

Depending on the weather, I may have several tasters, or just me and Johnna.

Regardless, we promise to give all of your wines the attention they deserve. 

Shooting for the 28th to coordinate with Rod.


----------



## Rodnboro

Results are in on my tasting. I'll send a pm to Dave with the results. It was a tie between the first two and they had to go back and rejudge. The tasters enjoyed all of your wines. Thanks for your participation!


----------



## dangerdave

Results pending...


----------



## dangerdave

This is not an April Fool's Joke...

The final results have been tabulated! We used a modified UC Davis-type scoring system.

1st- Richmke's Green Apple Riesling 123 pts
2nd- Joeswine's Pomegranate/Zinfandel 115 pts
3rd- Calvin's Peach Apricot 110 pts
4th- Lonestarlori's Berry Sensational 80 pts

Great job, everyone! It was pretty close amongst the top three (sorry, Lori!). We enjoyed tatsing these wines, and thank the vintners for their time and effort (and in Lori's case, the extra shipping costs). We will enjoy finishing off the extras!


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, @richmke! If I had known, I would have taken one of the Green Apple Rieslings when we were swapping bottles!


----------



## richmke

Must be an April Fools joke. 

Should I take my winnings and invest in an Oak Barrel?



sour_grapes said:


> Congrats, @richmke! If I had known, I would have taken one of the Green Apple Rieslings when we were swapping bottles!



They were still in the carboy. I bottled 2 early for the competition. I guess the bottle aging helped. It was one of the 3 batches bottled last weekend, so next time we meet, I'll bring one.


----------



## calvin

Congratulations rich!

Do you have copies of scoring sheets?


----------



## richmke

I would like to thank Rod, Dave, and friends for their careful consideration and impeccable taste.

I too would be interested in the scoring sheets. My primary motivation for entering was to verify that I was making kits the right way.

FWIW, my modifications were:
1) 1/2 of the F-pack added after the juice was reconstituted, and before pitching of the yeast.
2) 4 pounds of Corn Sugar (dry), SG of 1.077 (may not have fully dissolved).
3) Yeast: Lalvin ICV D47.

2 Days after pitching the yeast, it wasn't doing much, and the SG rose to 1.098. So, I pitched another packet of yeast.

Other than that, I followed the instructions, more or less.


----------



## Rodnboro

I sent you guys the scores in each catagory and tasting notes. I would have scanned and sent them but you might not be able to read the notes.


----------



## jensmith

Good job everyone! It may have ended with a tooth pulling slowness, but it was fun to follow. 
Any thought on the next compation or taking a break? I have an empty carboy this time.....


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori

Congrats Richmke! That's a lot of points. I'm not surprised at my score. I think I'll stick to making wines I would actually drink. [emoji4]


----------



## Rodnboro

LoneStarLori said:


> Congrats Richmke! That's a lot of points. I'm not surprised at my score. I think I'll stick to making wines I would actually drink. [emoji4]




Lori, I liked your wine. My tasters just liked the others a little better. [emoji108]


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats Rich!


----------



## calvin

Rod and Dave,

Thanks a bunch for the ribbon. I will display it proudly!

Any word on the next contest?


----------



## joeswine

*island mist*

thanks for sponsoring this contest I would like a recountthanks again.yours jp


----------



## richmke

Dave and Rod,

Thank you for the kind note and the ribbon. My wife was surprised when she opened the envelope. She didn't know that I had even entered a judging.

I will have to add an "Award Winning" sticker to each bottle she gives away.


----------



## Rodnboro

calvin said:


> Rod and Dave,
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the ribbon. I will display it proudly!
> 
> Any word on the next contest?




It will be up to the 1st and 2nd place winners to decide and judge the next contest. However, with only 4 entries in the last, I don't know if another is in the future. I would enter.


----------



## richmke

Any suggestions on the subject of the next competition?

ABG: Anything But Grapes
NFK: Not from Kits
3+: Something hanging around your cellar that is at least 3 years old
ED: Early drinkers. nothing more than 1 year old


----------



## Rodnboro

Special interest wine
Only fruit or native fruit
Red kit
White kit
Tropical
Skeeter Pee


----------



## RotGut76

I dropped the ball on this competition but I would definitely be into one of the ones listed above.


----------



## richmke

RotGut76 said:


> I dropped the ball on this competition but I would definitely be into one of the ones listed above.



I'm not sure if my pallet can properly appreciate rot gut.


----------



## RotGut76

richmke said:


> I'm not sure if my pallet can properly appreciate rot gut.



There are only few who can truly appreciate its greatness.


----------



## jensmith

At this time I have an empty carboy, but am planning on filling it with whatever I did not get to last year, soon. I still have fruit in my freezer that needs to be fermented. I have fruit that we juiced and canned that can be used. I just bought myself a birthday present of wine grape concentrate. They will be my first attempt at making wine with "real" wine grapes. 
Spring flowers are about to start, flower wine? Or how about old root crop wine? Dried fruit wine? 
How about a batch of wine made out of anything as long as it is the cheepest we can manage? (And still tast good. 
As long as its not a kit and I still have an empty jug I am willing to try about anything
What do the next judges like to drink? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori

I would also like to thank the academy for the ribbon and taking the time to judge and put your health at risk. The note was a very nice touch and much appreciated. Although I took 4th place, I will proudly display it on a sample bottle. After all, no one needs to know there were only 4 entries. lol


----------

